
IP over Avian Carriers - neonblurb
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IP_over_Avian_Carriers
======
ColinWright
This makes me smile every time I read it, but it's interesting to see the
recent activity, from IP6, to implementations and races between IPoAC and
other media.

And just to say, people are often surprised at how readable the RFCs are. But
they are _intended_ to be understood, each one is explicitly intended to be
the document you use to actually implement something.

There is value in learning how to read an RFC, and RFC1149 is as good a place
to start as any. Others that are worth reading include:

* RFC 768 : User Datagram Protocol (UDP)

* RFC 793 : Transmission Control Protocol (TCP)

